# Multivitamin caused upset stomach



## strongpointe85 (Sep 30, 2005)

Hey guys, 

     Ive noticed that when I take my multivitamin (GNC MEGA MEN) with or without food I get a cramping or some sort of abdominal pain on the left side. My father said that he always got the same side effect from multivitamins and he is now 55 and he said whenever he takes one, he has the same pain ALL day. For me, the pain only lasts about 5 minutes but he said when he was my age, it was exactly the same thing for him. I can definitely withstand the pain because I feel great when it goes away but is there anything I should be concerned with?  Meaning is there anything seriously wrong with the pain im getting? Thanks in advance for your replies. -Jeff


----------



## cappo5150 (Oct 1, 2005)

you should probably ask your family doc


----------



## PrincePaul (Oct 1, 2005)

I use Mega Men, only after a meal and I've never had this discomfort.


----------

